# [SOLVED] Fehler beim Aufrufen von "eselect news"

## 3PO

Hallo Zusamnen,

seit einer Weile habe habe ich Probleme bein Aufrufen von "eselect news".

Ich bekomme jedesmal folgenden Fehler angezeigt:

```
Server ~ # eselect news list

Unread news items:

  (none found)

Read news items:

/usr/share/eselect/modules/news.eselect: line 103: get_news_dir_name: command not found

  2009-09-27-qt_use_changes (no title available)

/usr/share/eselect/modules/news.eselect: line 103: get_news_dir_name: command not found

  2009-10-02-xorg-server-1-6-libxcb-1.4

                            (no title available)

Server ~ #
```

Hat Jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte, bzw. wie man diesen Fehler behoben bekommt?Last edited by 3PO on Sat Nov 07, 2009 8:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Welche Version von eselect ist installiert?

Ist bei dir mittlerweile eselect-news deinstalliert worden?

Hast du es schon mit einem Neuinstallieren von eselect versucht?

```
$ paludis -q eselect-news

* app-admin/eselect-news

    gentoo:                  (20070709)R(~) (20071025)R(~) (20071201)R(~) (20080320)R* {:0}

    Homepage:                http://paludis.pioto.org/

    Description:             GLEP 42 news reader

    Herds:                   no-herd

    Maintainers:             peper@gentoo.org

    Use flags:               Build Options: -optional_tests split strip -trace

    Masked by repository:    /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask: Ulrich Mueller <ulm@gentoo.org> (11 Oct 2009) Blocked by its own dependency, therefore no longer installable. Use the news module of app-admin/eselect-1.2* as replacement. Masked for removal in 30 days, bug 288560.
```

Siehe die letzten 3 Zeilen.

----------

## 3PO

Thx @ franzf,

```
emerge -C app-admin/eselect-news && emerge -av app-admin/eselect
```

... Brachte die Lösung.  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Thx @ franzf,
> 
> ```
> emerge -C app-admin/eselect-news && emerge -av app-admin/eselect
> ```
> ...

 

Hat denn portage nicht rumgemeckert?

Paludis schreit da so lange rum, bis ich den block löse... Und lässt mich absolut nichts aktualisieren  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 3PO

paludis ??

Was ist das? Das habe ich nicht installiert.

----------

## franzf

 *3PO wrote:*   

> paludis ??
> 
> Was ist das? Das habe ich nicht installiert.

 

Paludis ist ein alternativer Package-Manager, so wie z.B. auch pkgcore.

Also ein Ersatz für emerge & co.

Musst du nicht verwenden, auch nicht installieren. Ich wollte nur wissen, ob emerge überhaupt rein gar nix an der parallelen Installation von eselect-1.2 und eselect-news ändern wollte? Keine Warning? Kein Error?

----------

## 3PO

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Paludis ist ein alternativer Package-Manager, so wie z.B. auch pkgcore.
> 
> Also ein Ersatz für emerge & co....

 

Wieso denn das? Was stimmt denn mit emerge nicht?

----------

## franzf

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Was stimmt denn mit emerge nicht?

 

Z.B.: http://paludis.pioto.org/faq/general.html#why

Wobei ich gelesen hab dass das mittlerweile besser wird.

Der andere Grund war, dass das kde-live-overlay einst nur paludis unterstützt hat (z.B. wegen USE-Dependencies und einigen anderen EAPI2-Späßen, gegen die man sich lange in portage gesperrt hat).

Dann hat mir auch ziemlich gefallen, dass Overlays als "repositories" verwaltet werden, aus denen man gezielt installieren konnte. Das ging so früher mit portage auch nicht. Man konnte z.B. mit portage nur eine bestimmte Version unmasken, nicht aber eine Version eines bestimmten Overlays, weshalb die Overlays immer eine Version höher sein mussten als portage usw.!

"sets" gab es früher auch in portage nicht, sondern nur in paludis.

Aber was ich gehört habe hat sich da bei portage mittlerweile auch viel getan, kann aber nichts dazu sagen, da ich es schon lange nicht mehr verwendet habe  :Wink: 

----------

